# Visiting Oahu as unvaccinated traveler



## travelove (Sep 22, 2021)

Has anyone recently visited island as unvaccinated? I will take covid test 72 hours before entering but just today found out from Ko Olina website that as unvaccinated guest covid test has to be in 48 hours of entry.  Leaving next Friday so I have covid test scheduled for Tuesday afternoon so by Thursday afternoon I will get result but for Ko Olina it will be 72 hours.  Is it a dealbreaker and I should cancel all trip?  Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2021)

Are you  aware that they have skyrocketing Delta Virus cases in Hawaii? Especially Oahu.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Sep 22, 2021)

Get the shot! And the 2nd shot!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 22, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Are you  aware that they have skyrocketing Delta Virus cases in Hawaii?



Exactly this. If you're too immunocompromised to take a safe and effective vaccine, why on earth would you want to sit for hours on a plane with a bunch of other people? If you're not immunocompromised, why would you go THAT far out of your way to constantly have to worry about having a negative test every time you board a plane. Enough time has passed to show that the mRNA vaccines work. 6 billion doses have already been given. How much more data do you need?


----------



## lynne (Sep 22, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Exactly this. If you're too immunocompromised to take a safe and effective vaccine, why on earth would you want to sit for hours on a plane with a bunch of other people? If you're not immunocompromised, why would you go THAT far out of your way to constantly have to worry about having a negative test every time you board a plane. Enough time has passed to show that the mRNA vaccines work. 6 billion doses have already been given. How much more data do you need?


do not want to make this about a covid discussion, but...









						STUDY: Only 20% of COVID Infected Travelers May Be Detected By Pre-Travel Testing
					

Based on a simulation of 100,000 U.S. airline travelers




					bigislandgazette.com


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2021)

Here are some concerns that I have:

Passengers don't have to show anything to get ON the plane, so I could be sitting next to someone with no test and no vaccine.

If I get sick in Hawaii, I may not be able to get optimum care: their hospitals are packed, and they don't have enough Monoclonal treatments to go around.

If I get sick in Hawaii, how is my husband/family going to afford an extended stay in Hawaii? And won't they have to go into quarantine?


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 22, 2021)

travelove said:


> Has anyone recently visited island as unvaccinated? I will take covid test 72 hours before entering but just today found out from Ko Olina website that as unvaccinated guest covid test has to be in 48 hours of entry.  Leaving next Friday so I have covid test scheduled for Tuesday afternoon so by Thursday afternoon I will get result but for Ko Olina it will be 72 hours.  Is it a dealbreaker and I should cancel all trip?  Thank you



The test within 48 hours applies to going into restaurants, bars, gyms, etc. not staying at the resort and enjoying outdoor and open-air venues. I just called MKO to confirm that as well. So, as long as you have a negative test within 72 hours of your final departure to Hawaii and you create a Safe Travels account and post the results there you are fine. Enjoy your trip!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## travelove (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your concern.  Yea it was not about Covid.  I'm well educated and made my choice for now


----------



## travelove (Sep 22, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> The test within 48 hours applies to going into restaurants, bars, gyms, etc. not staying at the resort and enjoying outdoor and open-air venues. I just called MKO to confirm that as well. So, as long as you have a negative test within 72 hours of your final departure to Hawaii and you create a Safe Travels account and post the results there you are fine. Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike.  I was planning to call tomorrow and ask I only saw 48 hours today and on their website in pre planning email.


----------



## travelove (Sep 22, 2021)

lynne said:


> do not want to make this about a covid discussion, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I do not need more data, I need more time and only time will tell how beneficial the vaccine on the long run.  But yes please let's not make this about Covid.  we have a separate tread.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 22, 2021)

lynne said:


> do not want to make this about a covid discussion, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with that statistic is the unvaccinated people actually travelling don't believe in the data. You could link them the primary sources from Pubmed and they will just ignore it because they don't understand what primary sources are or what mRNA is. They will just say they're "educated" and "did their research" when in reality they didn't because they don't understand what peer reviewing is, what medical journals are, or how to perform a clinical trial using a placebo as the control.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 22, 2021)

travelove said:


> Thank you Mike.  I was planning to call tomorrow and ask I only saw 48 hours today and on their website in pre planning email.


my understanding is you will need to get tested ever 48 hrs (and show a negative result ) in order to go to restaurants or any public places if you can't show that you are vaccinated.


----------



## GregT (Sep 22, 2021)

travelove said:


> Has anyone recently visited island as unvaccinated? I will take covid test 72 hours before entering but just today found out from Ko Olina website that as unvaccinated guest covid test has to be in 48 hours of entry.  Leaving next Friday so I have covid test scheduled for Tuesday afternoon so by Thursday afternoon I will get result but for Ko Olina it will be 72 hours.  Is it a dealbreaker and I should cancel all trip?  Thank you


I was there right before the rules changed.  I don't know what the new rule is -- if you truly need a test within 48 hours to be able to visit a restaurant -- that's near impossible to do (which is likely the point).  I was able to get onto the island without an issue, but I had to cancel one restaurant reservation because they wanted a vaccination card.   Interesting times  ---- good luck and let us know how the trip goes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 22, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Are you  aware that they have skyrocketing Delta Virus cases in Hawaii? Especially Oahu.



It *IS* getting much better though, thankfully. Daily case average down from 800+ a couple weeks ago to 450 now. Hospitalizations down from 470 to 280. The major hospitals have also resumed doing elective surgeries. Cases that are rising get all of the attention, but when they drop, it's not a blazing headline anymore. Also, even at their peak a couple weeks ago, Hawaii wasn't as bad as many other places thanks to their high vaccination rates. They have done such a good job controlling the virus there, and their rates have been so low for most of the pandemic, that the last two months has just been a shock to that state.

Having said that, if we were unvaccinated, no way we would be traveling to Hawaii in a little over two weeks. Even as vaccinated we are drastically limiting our activities for the next two weeks to essential activities and trying to stay in our "bubble" to reduce the chances of a random exposure screwing up our trip. Also, even at their worst, the per capita case rates in Hawaii were about half of what they have been in our home county here in the Charlotte area, and we're not as bad as some of the more rural areas of our state. Looking at the lower case rates in Hawaii, plus the requirement on Maui to be vaccinated to dine in restaurants, and I think we'll feel safer in our island paradise than in our home state!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2021)

> The “Safe Access O‘ahu” program requires all .... *customers* must show proof of full vaccination or a negative COVID-19 test result taken within the *previous 48 hours* in order to enter the establishment.







__





						Safe Access Oahu — One Oahu
					






					www.oneoahu.org


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 23, 2021)

travelove said:


> I should cancel all trip?


yes


----------



## frank808 (Sep 23, 2021)

If you want to use the gym, order food or drinks from the servers around pool area, goto fia fia luau, you will need to be vaccinated or have a negative covid test taken within 48 hours. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2021)

frank808 said:


> If you want to use the gym, order food or drinks from the servers around pool area, goto fia fia luau, you will need to be vaccinated or have a negative covid test taken within 48 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


Sounds very time consuming to have to do this every time you want to go someplace where a vaccine is required.  Is this the type of trip anyone would want to take?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2021)

So basically, this means that every other day you would have to get a new test.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 23, 2021)

GregT said:


> I was there right before the rules changed.  I don't know what the new rule is -- if you truly need a test within 48 hours to be able to visit a restaurant -- that's near impossible to do (which is likely the point).  I was able to get onto the island without an issue, but I had to cancel one restaurant reservation because they wanted a vaccination card.   Interesting times  ---- good luck and let us know how the trip goes!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


I have observed at least half a dozen people be turned away at various restaurants and other indoor locations in and around Oahu because they didn't have BOTH a vaccine card AND a picture ID with them. Have not been over to the Ko Olina area, but from Waikiki to North Shore all restaurants I have seen the past week are asking at the entry and not letting people in that don't have what they require. Even at Waimea Falls yesterday we had to show our ID and vaccine card to go up to the falls. 

While a test within 48 hrs will substitute for showing proof of vaccination, if you're going to be around for a week or more and want to do more than sit on the beach and eat in your room, you may find your trip a lot less enjoyable because of having to get tested every other day, not to mention if ONE of those tests shows positive -- a real possibility if you are mingling much around others.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> So basically, this means that every other day you would have to get a new test.


and I believe it is at your own expense.  I read an article a few days ago (but couldn't find it again) where the title was something like -I've spent more on Covid tests than I did for my flight to Hawaii, I'm not kidding.  He was on an extended 3 week stay and on many days was just ordering room service or take out because it was too much of a hassle to get tested at approved places that would get the results back within a day or two.


----------



## jme (Sep 23, 2021)

[jme - While I appreciate your input and effort, since this is the Marriott forum, we want to keep the focus on the travel aspect of COVID, so the thread doesn't have to be moved. Thank you, DeniseM]


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't think this thread belongs in the Marriott forum anymore. It should go into the deep dark dungeon of the COVID Forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2021)

Folks - Since this is the Marriott Forum, please gear your comments to the travel aspect of this thread - thank you!


----------



## csodjd (Sep 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Folks - Since this is the Marriott Forum, please gear your comments to the travel aspect of this thread - thank you!


Its probably best in just the Hawaii forum, because nothing here is specific to the Marriott, it's really about Oahu. In terms of the travel issues/challenges if you're not vaccinated they are the same wherever you are on Oahu.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 23, 2021)

travelove said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern.  Yea it was not about Covid.  I'm well educated and made my choice for now



These are the current requirements, so if you're ok with getting tested every second day, its doable but its always up to you.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 23, 2021)

travelove said:


> Has anyone recently visited island as unvaccinated? I will take covid test 72 hours before entering but just today found out from Ko Olina website that as unvaccinated guest covid test has to be in 48 hours of entry.  Leaving next Friday so I have covid test scheduled for Tuesday afternoon so by Thursday afternoon I will get result but for Ko Olina it will be 72 hours.  Is it a dealbreaker and I should cancel all trip?  Thank you


Don't go.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

We have an immunocompromised relative who is battling cancer and in early remission (and is vaccinated) who opted not to join our recent Oahu trip because she had relatively high probability of ending up in the hospital for reasons other than Covid. From what I can tell, hospitals are rationing care so even if she doesn't catch Covid there could be dire consequences.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m surprised that Ko Olina gave the response they did.  I read through the State Website specific to Oahu.  The 48 hour testing is also required for using “public and private commercial pools”.  Between the pools and on-site gyms and restaurants I‘m surprised MKO would not just require testing every 48 hours for the duration of the unvaccinated guests’ stay.

I read through it because we have unvaccinated friends going to Kauai but have a layover in Oahu.  Because of the food court and restaurants at the airport it sounds as though a test completed 48 not 72 hours prior would be required.  Does anyone have experience with this since the the policy changed?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2021)

You'd have to like having a 6" Q-tip tickling the back of your sinuses a LOT more than I do to prefer that every 2 days to a vax jab or two. But that's a personal choice.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> You'd have to like having a 6" Q-tip tickling the back of your sinuses a LOT more than I do to prefer that every 2 days to a vax jab or two. But that's a personal choice.


But the new tests aren't that bad.   The rapid test I got at my doctor's office was just a quick 5 swishes in each nostril.  No 6" swab.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 23, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Here are some concerns that I have:
> 
> Passengers don't have to show anything to get ON the plane, so I could be sitting next to someone with no test and no vaccine.


I can't speak for everywhere, but this was not true when we flew to Hawaii from Seattle on Alaska Air in August.  No vax proof + no negative test = no seat.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

+1 same with Southwest. You get a wristband in advance of the flight after showing proof. You can get on the flight without but then you wait in a really long line in HNL and they may turn you around if something is not in order. Not my idea of a good way to spend vacation time.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2021)

That's interesting - I'm very glad to hear that, but I wonder how people are still landing in Hawaii with no test and no vaccination?


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Sep 23, 2021)

They can fly but then go through clearance in HNL. At that point they either produce vax or test or have a place to quarantine. None of the above, turn around. So yes they are on the plane. The feds must make it mandatory to fly.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## travelove (Sep 23, 2021)

MommaBear said:


> Don't go.


we might not go as haven't decided for sure.  we were on Maui in May, unvaccinated, all went fine but this time are more serious and concerned.


----------



## travelove (Sep 23, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> You'd have to like having a 6" Q-tip tickling the back of your sinuses a LOT more than I do to prefer that every 2 days to a vax jab or two. But that's a personal choice.


I work in a hospital and get tested twice a week with just saliva, not bad at all


----------



## travelove (Sep 23, 2021)

Quadmaniac said:


> These are the current requirements, so if you're ok with getting tested every second day, its doable but its always up to you.


well, I understand that I might not go to restaurants and it's ok, I guess, hope we can do take outs, but I do not plan to get tested there at all


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2021)

travelove said:


> well, I understand that I might not go to restaurants and it's ok, I guess, hope we can do take outs, but I do not plan to get tested there at all



Yes, you can definitely do take out. I just did takeout today and didn't have to show anything.


----------



## travelove (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank  you for all the comments.  I might cancel it and go after being vaccinated.  I have 3 re trades so would be able to move it till next year.  Why I was considering this trip is that I love beach and wouldn't mind spending time on the beach rather than in a hospital that I work at.  Love my job but need time to recharged and treat unvaccinated patients, lol


----------



## travelove (Sep 23, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, you can definitely do take out. I just did takeout today and didn't have to show anything.


Thank you Jeff


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 23, 2021)

travelove said:


> well, I understand that I might not go to restaurants and it's ok, I guess, hope we can do take outs, but I do not plan to get tested there at all



It depends how strict they are whether they will let you into the restaurant for pick up without a test. Why are you against testing when they’re giving you an option to be able to go out ?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2021)

Quadmaniac said:


> It depends how strict they are whether they will let you into the restaurant for pick up without a test. Why are you against testing when they’re giving you an option to be able to go out ?



Takeout is allowed if you are unvaccinated.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 24, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - I'm very glad to hear that, but I wonder how people are still landing in Hawaii with no test and no vaccination?


That I can't answer.  

What I can say is that flying out of SEA in August, there were two options.  First was a Hawaii Clear checkin with Alaska.  That was doing the same as HI would do for incoming travelers - register at the Hawaii travel site, upload your VAX card, answer questionnaire, get barcode of approval.  Alaska checks the barcode, and if everything is good you get a wristband. 

If you don't do that process, at the gate you need to check in and provide proof of vaccination or a suitable negative test.  If you can't do that, you don't get on the plane.


----------



## sjlola (Sep 24, 2021)

I just returned from Kauai and was watching the local news daily. From what was being reported on Oahu, getting COVID tests there is difficult and you'll need to have one every 48 hours.


----------



## echino (Sep 24, 2021)

I would go and enjoy the trip, just don't go dining-in in restaurants. I am vaccinated, but the idea of "showing papers" (id and proof of vaccination) just to eat in a restaurant is not my idea of fun, so I'll just skip the restaurants and other activities that require papers. Even if I am fully vaccinated.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 24, 2021)

echino said:


> I would go and enjoy the trip, just don't go dining-in in restaurants. I am vaccinated, but the idea of "showing papers" (id and proof of vaccination) just to eat in a restaurant is not my idea of fun, so I'll just skip the restaurants and other activities that require papers. Even if I am fully vaccinated.


I just took a photo of my driver’s license and vaccination card together with my phone and I show it to them when we check in. Takes 2-3 seconds. I appreciate knowing everyone in there is vaccinated so risk is greatly reduced. (In theory there can be people that tested negative, but I’ve yet to see anyone using a negative test to check in at a restaurant. No doubt it happens, but seems a lot less common.)


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 24, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - I'm very glad to hear that, but I wonder how people are still landing in Hawaii with no test and no vaccination?



I think there is still the option to self quarantine when you arrive.  So presumably people just say they plan to quarantine..   Maybe they don't understand what that that means..


----------



## csodjd (Sep 24, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think there is still the option to self quarantine when you arrive.  So presumably people just say they plan to quarantine..   Maybe they don't understand what that that means..


Two guys were arrested the other day on arrival and had to “serve” 10 days in the local jail for arriving without testing or vaccination and not having any qualified location to quarantine. I believe when you arrive you must provide the address/location. 

I have a trip to the Big Island next month staying at Kings Land (Hilton Grand Vacations timeshare). Today I received an email from HGV that included the following:

_HGV timeshare properties in Hawaii County may not be used for quarantine by travelers who must meet the state’s 10-day self-isolation order. This impacts all HGV properties on The Big Island of Hawaii._


----------



## controller1 (Sep 24, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I just took a photo of my driver’s license and vaccination card together with my phone and I show it to them when we check in. Takes 2-3 seconds. I appreciate knowing everyone in there is vaccinated so risk is greatly reduced. (In theory there can be people that tested negative, but I’ve yet to see anyone using a negative test to check in at a restaurant. No doubt it happens, but seems a lot less common.)



And of course if it were in Maui County a negative test is not applicable. Only fully vaccinated may dine indoors at restaurants. Some Maui County restaurants with both inside and outside dining are also requiring full vaccination so they don't have different rules for different diners.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2021)

controller1 said:


> And of course if it were in Maui County a negative test is not applicable. Only fully vaccinated may dine indoors at restaurants. Some Maui County restaurants with both inside and outside dining are also requiring full vaccination so they don't have different rules for different diners.



Do you know any of those restaurants? My nephew is coming to Maui at the end of October and it sounds like one couple In their group won't be vaccinated. So I would have them not bother going to those places if they are all going together.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 24, 2021)

slip said:


> Do you know any of those restaurants? My nephew is coming to Maui at the end of October and it sounds like one couple In their group won't be vaccinated. So I would have them not bother going to those places if they are all going together.



We've encountered three: Merriman's - Kapalua; Frida's Mexican Beach House; and, Taverna.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2021)

controller1 said:


> The two we've encountered were Merriman's - Kapalua and Frida's Mexican Beach House.



Mahalo, I will let them know.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 24, 2021)

slip said:


> Mahalo, I will let them know.



I've updated my post. There were three we've encountered.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I've updated my post. There were three we've encountered.



Thanks again. I'll also tell them they may want to call ahead. They are easy to please so I'm sure even takeout will be fine with them.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 25, 2021)

echino said:


> I would go and enjoy the trip, just don't go dining-in in restaurants. I am vaccinated, but the idea of "showing papers" (id and proof of vaccination) just to eat in a restaurant is not my idea of fun, so I'll just skip the restaurants and other activities that require papers. Even if I am fully vaccinated.


I never had any problem back when I was young (nd still today) to "show my papers" (aka ID) to get out of TJ, when pulled over by cops, or to go into local watering holes. Or to advance to the next grade in school.  It was actually very fun to do so.

Papers, papers, papers. Equating vaccination requirements to totalitarian rule or early 40s Germany is scary.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 25, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think there is still the option to self quarantine when you arrive.  So presumably people just say they plan to quarantine..   Maybe they don't understand what that that means..



Yes they either don't understand what that means or don't plan on following the requirements anyway.  When there are loopholes in rules and laws there will always be those that will use them.  It is the same with paying income tax.  In the coronavirus issue we are all being exposed to the possibility of catching and spreading a virus due to the loophole using people; in the income tax issue we are all paying or will be paying higher income tax due to the loophole using people and corporations. 

I had a Professor in College who would say after explaining something complex in simpler terms;  Simple concepts for simple minds.  Well with coronavirus and taxes we need simpler laws with less or no loopholes.  Some will look at having and following simpler laws with few or no loopholes as having a less free society; I look at it as your responsibility to be part of society.


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 25, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> That's interesting - I'm very glad to hear that, but I wonder how people are still landing in Hawaii with no test and no vaccination?



According to this site, it looks like only about 2% of arrivals are coming in with no vaccination or test:

https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/data/

So, based on that, it would seem being on a Hawaii-bound flight might actually be one of the most Covid-safe activities there is.


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 25, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> From what I can tell, hospitals are rationing care so even if she doesn't catch Covid there could be dire consequences.



I don't think this is true for Hawaii. Several weeks ago, I believe the governor did approve the standards that would be used if care needed to be rationed, but that need did not actually arise. In fact, Hawaii Covid hospitalizations have dropped from around 470 to around 270 over the last two weeks or so, and the major health systems have announced they are once again scheduling elective surgeries. Having said that, your relative was smart to make the decision not to go given her medical situation. Even if hospital capacity isn't an issue, I wouldn't want to be thousands of miles from home in a situation where I might have an above-average risk at winding up hospitalized in a distant place.


----------



## lynne (Sep 25, 2021)

JIMinNC said:


> According to this site, it looks like only about 2% of arrivals are coming in with no vaccination or test:
> 
> https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/data/
> 
> So, based on that, it would seem being on a Hawaii-bound flight might actually be one of the most Covid-safe activities there is.


That may be true, but when you have 423 choosing to quarantine on a single day (9/24) where 211 are residents and 212 are visitors, you can check the airline and origin airport and assess your risk.  If you want to get creative, you can break it down by county.  What surprises me is that 3 visitors chose timeshares as their quarantine location.


----------



## travelove (Sep 25, 2021)

echino said:


> I would go and enjoy the trip, just don't go dining-in in restaurants. I am vaccinated, but the idea of "showing papers" (id and proof of vaccination) just to eat in a restaurant is not my idea of fun, so I'll just skip the restaurants and other activities that require papers. Even if I am fully vaccinated.


Thank you.  I also called resort today and was told that take outs is that what I can have.  I was placed in Hale Moana building, gulf view, high floor.  Since I ve never been there I couldn't ask for any better as I do not know buildings location.  Any thing you would recommend?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

If you mean "golf" view, it means you are on the back of the building facing the road and the golf course:


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 25, 2021)

lynne said:


> That may be true, but when you have 423 choosing to quarantine on a single day (9/24) where 211 are residents and 212 are visitors, you can check the airline and origin airport and assess your risk.  If you want to get creative, you can break it down by county.  What surprises me is that 3 visitors chose timeshares as their quarantine location.



I agree that it's an individual risk assessment. Recognizing that risk will never be zero, the way I look at the risk as it relates to our upcoming trip two weeks from today is, we'll be on a 190 or so seat Airbus A321. Not getting too granular and just looking at the overall averages, then out of those 190 folks, the 2% average would mean 3 or 4 people on that plane might be planning to quarantine. But those 3 or 4 only pose a risk if they are carrying the virus, so what are those odds? I would think really, really small. Since we are both fully vaccinated, we are totally comfortable with that minimal risk, and probably face greater risk in our regular day-to-day comings and goings.


----------



## Kapolei (Sep 25, 2021)

First, herd immunity was thought of as 70%.  But now we know that the 30% left unvaccinated are their own herd.  So my unscientific theory is that once 70% of the 30% remaining are either vaccinated or come sick, this will all come to an end.  My guess is January.  At this point, do what you will.  This fire will eventually burn out.  If you get torched, I am sorry about that.  I hope intubation works out for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

Folks - This forum is for Hawaii Travel talk - not COVID stats and debate. Any additional posts along this line will be deleted - or we can move the thread to the COVID forum.


----------



## Kapolei (Sep 25, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Folks - This forum is for Hawaii Travel talk - not COVID stats and debate. Any additional posts along this line will be deleted - or we can move the thread to the COVID forum.



‘Sorry.  Agree totally.  Was offering my perspective from on the ground.  But debates are tiresome.  And people often can’t resist. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you for understanding - just trying to keep the thread from going down that road.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 26, 2021)

Just returned from dinner at Signature in Oahu. Other than a check at arrival of our vaccine cards we basically just saw a normal, quite busy, pretty full restaurant. Last night we did take out from Tony Roma/Fire Grill on Kuhio. That spotlighted one challenge the unvaccinated may encounter — some restaurants have no parking for picking up food. Waikiki parking is a challenge and if you’re just looking for a 3-minute stop, even more so.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Just returned from dinner at Signature in Oahu. Other than a check at arrival of our vaccine cards we basically just saw a normal, quite busy, pretty full restaurant. Last night we did take out from Tony Roma/Fire Grill on Kuhio. That spotlighted one challenge the unvaccinated may encounter — some restaurants have no parking for picking up food. Waikiki parking is a challenge and if you’re just looking for a 3-minute stop, even more so.



Grubhub and Doordash work great in Waikiki so they are a really good option for takeout.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 26, 2021)

slip said:


> Grubhub and Doordash work great in Waikiki so they are a really good option for takeout.


Ah, now you tell us! Actually, wife wanted to run into Duke’s ally to buy something, so I dropped her off there then tried to park to pick up food, and that was the challenge.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 26, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Just returned from dinner at Signature in Oahu. Other than a check at arrival of our vaccine cards we basically just saw a normal, quite busy, pretty full restaurant. Last night we did take out from Tony Roma/Fire Grill on Kuhio. That spotlighted one challenge the unvaccinated may encounter — some restaurants have no parking for picking up food. Waikiki parking is a challenge and if you’re just looking for a 3-minute stop, even more so.



Csodjd, did Tony Roma's on Kalakaua close?  From where your condo is that was an easy walk to bring back the food.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Csodjd, did Tony Roma's on Kalakaua close?  From where your condo is that was an easy walk to bring back the food.



Yes, they moved to the new location on Kuhio in the Hilton across from the International Marketplace.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 26, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Csodjd, did Tony Roma's on Kalakaua close?  From where your condo is that was an easy walk to bring back the food.


Sadly... it' just a closed down fenced off abandoned building now. 

However, for those in the area, you may be interested to learn this... our building at 1910 Ala Moana has commercial space on the first two floors. It's been purchased by a restaurateur (I believe from Korea) and is currently being remodeled with a planned opening in about February. There will be five separate restaurants, not as a "food court" but as distinct restaurants all clustered into the same area. I don't know anything about what kind of food, etc., yet, but the owner apparently has a history of operating up-scale to high-end restaurants.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 26, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Sadly... it' just a closed down fenced off abandoned building now.
> 
> However, for those in the area, you may be interested to learn this... our building at 1910 Ala Moana has commercial space on the first two floors. It's been purchased by a restaurateur (I believe from Korea) and is currently being remodeled with a planned opening in about February. There will be five separate restaurants, not as a "food court" but as distinct restaurants all clustered into the same area. I don't know anything about what kind of food, etc., yet, but the owner apparently has a history of operating up-scale to high-end restaurants.



Yes we heard about the restaurant cluster but we thought it would be a high end food court.  What you describe is interesting.  I don't know if you know that in the space where the Wailana Coffee House was right across the street on Ena there are plans in the works for ABC country market similar to the one that is in the Ritz-Carlton on Kuhio.  We are excited about the development in our neighborhood.


----------



## travelove (Sep 26, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> If you mean "golf" view, it means you are on the back of the building facing the road and the golf course:
> 
> View attachment 40284


Thank you Denise for the picture.  I googled and find it too.  I though whoever stayed there might give me some advice on which one of these to request.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2021)

I would request a high floor and an ocean view. You may not have much priority for the request, so it's best not to get too specific.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 27, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes we heard about the restaurant cluster but we thought it would be a high end food court.  What you describe is interesting.  I don't know if you know that in the space where the Wailana Coffee House was right across the street on Ena there are plans in the works for ABC country market similar to the one that is in the Ritz-Carlton on Kuhio.  We are excited about the development in our neighborhood.


I was not aware of that, but it will be nice if they clean that up and put something like that in there. 

I was told that the owner of the commercial space below Canterbury gets upset if his concept is referred to as a “food court.” Guess we’ll see.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 27, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I was not aware of that, but it will be nice if they clean that up and put something like that in there.
> 
> I was told that the owner of the commercial space below Canterbury gets upset if his concept is referred to as a “food court.” Guess we’ll see.



We have been trying to get someone to rent the space since the Coffee House Closed a couple of years ago.  Longs was looking at it for about a year and then begged out.  The locations for both enterprises are great since they cater well to tourist needs and desires and they provide variety and will be less expensive than the Hilton Hawaiian Village eating places.


----------



## travelove (Oct 1, 2021)

I decided to cancel our trip and got a vaccine today.  I got J&J and via e trade changed it to October 17-24 in Marriott Ko Olina.   I was so fortunate and got 2 bedroom ocean view.  I called resort and they told me that for II they only guarantee size and not a view, so they do not know what view I would get till morning of the check in.  Is it about right?  Also can you help me what building to request in terms of which one would have more changes to get an ocean view one.  Thank you.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you for getting vaccinated, @travelove. In all seriousness, thank you.


----------



## travelove (Oct 1, 2021)

amycurl said:


> Thank you for getting vaccinated, @travelove. In all seriousness, thank you.


Thank you.  I already did travel covid test just a few days ago and everything was packed and all my friends think I'm on Hawaii now as we cancelled the night before the trip


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2021)

Will just miss you as we are leaving on Oct 17 for a week in Los Angeles. A hotel room using all those $125 credit card nights saves on rooms costing $350 plus a night if I had to pay cash. 

I take it you got a 2 entrance OV? Ask for high floor Moana for the best chance of a nice OV. Kona you could get a room facing valet or industrial port. If you got a dedicated 2br you will be in Naia only. So ask for high floor also.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------

